# Oliva Monticello



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

I did a search and nothing popped up, has anyone had experience with these? Holt's exclusive, rated well on their store.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Mich_smoker said:


> I did a search and nothing popped up, has anyone had experience with these? Holt's exclusive, rated well on their store.


I haven't but I have ordered a few boxes of Nubs and a couple others. There a good company! You might give them a call or e-mail for a sample run. I bought a fiver of their factory special maduros, not great but not bad for a couple bucks.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

It's a six dollar cigar, so I would expect a... six dollar cigar.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Haven’t tried em, they do look interesting and Oliva is almost always a safe bet.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> It's a six dollar cigar, so I would expect a... six dollar cigar.


That's what I was wondering about, at first they were only available in one of the monster deals for $6, then they released regular boxes priced high (like the MB3 's, one of my fav). I suppose it's like going to the jeweler, they mark it up 400% so the big sale is really the market price.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lolz at them 5er prices https://www.holts.com/cigars/all-cigar-brands/oliva-monticello.html

Its probably a good stick.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Mich_smoker said:


> That's what I was wondering about, at first they were only available in one of the monster deals for $6, then they released regular boxes priced high (like the MB3 's, one of my fav). I suppose it's like going to the jeweler, they mark it up 400% so the big sale is really the market price.


If you are set on getting more I would just watch until holts puts them on sale.... 16 a stick is higher then just about any regular production stick they've ever put out so that turns me off on them. I would rather get a box of serie v personally at least I know what I'm getting.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

It must be an error on Holt's because if you can pay 80 for a fiver OR get a box of 20 for 120. IDK but it seems an error on the site. Sorry as I haven't smoked any of these but they do look good.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Mich_smoker said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I was wondering about, at first they were only available in one of the monster deals for $6, then they released regular boxes priced high (like the MB3 's, one of my fav). I suppose it's like going to the jeweler, they mark it up 400% so the big sale is really the market price.
> ...


Holts has an Oliva blowout this weekend, all lines including the monticello. I have to be strong and remember about all the other cigars I want even more!


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Ok. So I jumped on the latest deal at Holts and got the Monticello 6x52 torpedo, and included for $119 was a box of 20 (very nice box I might add), a 5 pack Oliva Churchill sampler, a Jetline 2 flame torch with logo, a cheap xikar knockoff guillotine cutter with logo (seems at least serviceable though I almost exclusively use the colibri deep V), all with free shipping.

The cigar is a very odd shape. I'd call it an oval press. Not boxed off totally, but much wider on the "front" than the "side". Upon opening the box I got a faint silicone or glue smell from the box, but it wasn't detectable at all on either the stick or its cello. Just in case I removed all of them and placed them into a desktop humi, and will use the box for accesories later.

The wrapper is a nice deep chocolate color and seemed properly humidified ROTT. There were no soft spots and it seemed evenly packed. I got almost no flavor besides a light dry mocha powder on the cold draw, which was easy to puff but not completely loose.

Once lit, the first 3-4 draws were virtually flavorless, which had me concerned to say the least. After that though I almost choked on a freight train of chocolate and dark black coffee. It had a nice sharp black pepper retro and apparently the first draws were just a fluke.

The ash dropped at 1" and every subsequent inch after that, and the burn and draw were impeccable throughout. The retro smoothed out, but the nuts and cocolate/mocha flavors remained throughout the stick.

Overall, it is not a very complex stick in terms of flavor transitions, but the deep dark chocolate, and high octane black coffee flavors suit me very well. I'd personally put it at med-full flavor and med-full strength. Personally, at $15+ per single or whatever they have it listed at, these would pass me up like a fart in the wind. At $5 its a no brainer in my book.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Great review thanks for the info. I might have to check these out


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for the review, @greasemonger.

They also have a Tatuaje HCS Maduro exclusive. I've been tempted.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

@greasemonger thanks for being the guinea pig. Nice review. Got any of those you wanna part with &#128521;?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> @*greasemonger* thanks for being the guinea pig. Nice review. Got any of those you wanna part with &#128521;?


I'm sure we can work something out when I get back from the beach. I leave next Saturday early and we get back the following Sunday.


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

greasemonger said:


> I'm sure we can work something out when I get back from the beach. I leave next Saturday early and we get back the following Sunday.


Sounds good. Hope you have a good time. 
Thanks


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Sounds good. Hope you have a good time.
> Thanks


As it stands they only show 2.5 days left on the sale, but knowing holts, they'll come back up at the same price over and over again.


----------

